

Ecstatic Capitalism’s Brave New Work Ethic (2001) - pron
http://www.city-journal.org/html/11_1_ecstatic_capitalisms.html/1

======
pron
I realize I may be violating the HN etiquette by re-posting this, but I did
post it at 5am on a Sunday, so I'd really like to give it another chance, as I
think (by reading previous discussions) that this would be something many here
are interested in.

